# October-November Meeting



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

As Kevin suggested, let's get this new thread going for the upcoming meeting. I guess it will be more like an event than the traditional meeting where we sit down and discuss aquascape. 

Let's come up with a date and time as well as some of the hot spots on where we can find cool plants/fish. I remember Luis even saying we have HC in Houston. This would definitely be my #1 to see list!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

There you go Paul, i was just thinking of making a list of plants that we can find locally.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I will contact jerry and I will ask him if he would like to guide the tour one more time, perhaps we can even ask our partners up in Dallas to join the collection trip! I would like to know what John thinks about it before make it official.
Regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm down!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Count me in......tentatively at least 

I would really like to find some swords if at all possible.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds great, gang! 


I think the best and perhaps most efficient way we can go about this is to come up with a number of locales to which would yield(via people who have had the experience collecting at those places) maximum number of species of plants. That way, we can get the most out of what little time we have on just one day's worth of trip. So maybe we can get a list of places going and then from that list select the ones with the features like I just mentioned. For instance, XYZ place has 10 species of plants such as HC, Swords, Rotala, Ludwigia, and so and so.....So this is a great opportunity for those who have extensive experience collecting in the wild(or in Houston) to chime in. 

I am pretty excited about this already


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

While we are at it, we probably will have to discuss any treatment to "wild" gathered plants that is to be put into a tank. I would hate to bring in a bad bacteria or evasive animal (snail or insect) into a establised tank.

That being said, does anyone know or know someone who knows a secret spot for finding nerites snails. I would not mind at all if those found their way into my tanks.


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

Good point kwc. Another question I would have would be, is there some sort of process to help a plant I find growing emersed acclimate to being immersed?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Shall we pick an official date and time for the trip by next week, guys? So we can start planning ahead.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

The Idea of collecting things is great news for me. I do a lot of that in the Woodlands and would like to know what some of the stuff I find is. I also need to dump some ludwigia repens rubin on somebody, I pulled a stand that was 3 feet long that was growing on the surface of the water out of my tank today and it was blood red from being so close to the light.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Once we all agree to a chosen date, maybe we can have lunch first, if the trip was to take place in the afternoon. 

Luis, if you could, check your e-mail.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

With our "normal" meeting date being Oct. 13, I think we need to have something pinned down by this weeks end (say Sept 30) Oct 13 is not set in stone, just the second Saturday of the month.

We need to have some spots pre-planned and maybe have a lunch or something either before or afterwards. Probably before if we do eat muddy and smelly might not be good eating attire.

Also, we might need to have a head count, and how we are going to convoy this trip around (combine cars or everyone drive themselves; being Houston we might want to dive our own cars)

Has anyone heard form John. What are his thoughts on this outing?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone look into the license and permits to see whether one is needed to collect plants? I know you will need one to collect fish but not sure about the plants.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey that sounds good guys. I also have one pond down South that has quite a few different types of plants in it. I'm not exactly sure what all is there, but I know there is a type of Ludwigia, Eleocharis & Hydrocotyle. I have seen Cabomba in the past, but haven't seen it this year.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have Hydrocotyle in my backyard as well as some other random plants.....might have HC growing on the side plant bed.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I spoke the Jerry and he is willing to join the collection trip so how is the first weekend of November for you all?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Beginning of November sounds find with me since we don't have real winter here in Houston, haha! It'd be more like a cool spring to me.


BTW, I finally got some aquatic plants books which I can bring to show you guys. The pictures and number of species catalogued will just blow you away. There is also a book on making aquascaping a part of your life by showing you several different ways of having aquatic plants, other than the typical grow-it-in-your-tank kindda way. Some are so-so, while others are definitely worth taking a gander on!


Luis, yes, I did find the book you told me about. And yes, it is awesome! Ck your e-mail already if you haven't.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Houston Aquarium Society will have their fall auction on 4TH Nov. There have been a number of people who have shown interest in our field trip over at Houston Fish Box but are also regulars at the HAS auction. I would also like to attend the HAS auction and would appreciate if the dates do not coincide.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The HAS auction is on the first weekend of Nov. so it would be great if this happens maybe the second week of Nov?

I too would really like to attend the HAS auction.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

It should be fine and perhaps we can participate at the auction again! last time we did the club made money, so why not again?
Luis


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Sounds cool
I'll check my shcedule


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I can try and scrounge some things together to donate for the club....


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Participating in the auction seems like a great idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

So we should gather before so we can talk about the collection trip and the auction as well.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the details need to be discussed to make it a bit more organized.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Let's recap what we've discussed thus far:

*1)Meeting(ALA. Field Trip) will take place during the 2nd weekend of November.*

*2)Preferably in the morning, around 10am-ish(?)*

*3)Items to bring; gloves, bags, nets, scissors, bug-repellent, first-aid kits, spare clothes, etc...*

Again, tentative suggestions. Let's all pick a *date/time* we can agree on as well as a *place* to meet up before-hand. An easy to find place, perhaps ADG or some restaurant nearby?

Of course, the schedule will not cater to everybody so majority rules.

***Let's also take some serious photos on this trip. I can bring my camera and tripod so we can photograph our finds; unknowns of which we can post here to let others ID.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

How about next wekend? or the second Saturday of the month in a restaurant?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

2nd Saturday sounds good to me!!!!!!!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Let get some suggestions? We need to get this going ASAP time fly! We also need to notify John to see if it’s OK.
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Luis, are we meeting this weekend? I think we can just meet informally at a good 
restaurant and just discuss the detail of the collection trip and maybe be hit some LFS after that.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Luis, since you are the main guy due to the fact that you know the gentleman from the zoo, we will all follow his/your schedule. Which I think is pretty much set in stone as you mentioned we should do this the *2nd Saturday of November*. Correct?

In that case, whoever can show up this weekend to discuss the trip in more detail will just do. Like Bushan said, we can all meet at some restaurant(one close to FG?).......and discuss.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

This weekend should be good.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

This weekend would be great....at least as far as I know


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sweet! Once Luis gets back to us, we can decide the rest.

So, maybe meet some place close to FG?! What say the rest of yall?!


BTW, anybody got any stem plants? I will take whatever cuttings you may have. Also, HC is greatly welcomed, too


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

OK how about bennigans again? let say about 1:00pm?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds good. I'm in.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Yup sounds good . See you all there. 
Paul do you need some more Pearlweed.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey, Bush, anything is good. I am in the midst of cleaning up 3 tanks so whatever you guys don't want, just bring it on

So it will be this *Saturday(Oct-06) at Bennigans(near FG) at 1pm*.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Can I join you guys if no one is coming over to get discus?  

Daniel


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

Rats, I won't be able to make it - prior commitment. Y'all have fun, though, and post all the dirty details of the collection trip soon as you can.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It was great seeing everyone there; new and old For the next several weeks, let's work out all the kinks about the trip. 



Luis, your PM is full so the message could not reach you. I PMed several others so perhaps you can get the link from them.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Great meeting everyone again as well!

Too bad screenname finally decided to come when all we were doing was eating and BS'ing.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, Its still all good . We had fun.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

It's always fun!


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice meeting everyone again! It is actually pretty rare to find me in Houston on a saturday as Im usually in Austin about 9 out of 10 weekends. So, who do I pay to be a member? HAHAHA


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Austin, man, gotta go back there soon 6th street...body shot....another fun for another time


Quoc, if you don't mind, pass the PMed link along to Screename.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I will talk to Rudy so we can rent the van the friday before the collecting to save time and if Jeff and Mike are OK with this we can use their parking lot to meet there a early as possible. If any one want there is a Kolache factory and starbucks are close buy so we can get food before getting mudy.
let's set a time so I can tell Jerry.
Paul I am sorry about the PM box is empty now but I couldn't retrive your PM.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey guys sorry I've fallen so far off the map lately. It's not by choice, trust me. Things look like they are starting to settle down for me, so I should be able to participate a lot more. Glad to see y'all are still meeting up. So when is the collecting trip?


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I believe that it is going to be the 2nd weekend of Nov.
A HAS auction is taking place the 1st weekend and will conflict with some of the members.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

That sounds about right.....are we still going to try and participate in the HAS auction?


Glad to hear things are getting better for you John!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Good to hear from you, John. Like I said before, you gotta do what you gotta do. Take care of your priorities. I was also away from the club for a while when I had some stuff going on. That's how it is with life.


Definitely would love to make it to the HAS, but I am prioritizing the trip over it


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

John I am glad to hear from you again man! Well we have been planning this collection trip with the guy’s for the second weekend of November and I hope you can make it.
I will call you to give you all details and to discuss the up coming HAS auction as well. 
I sure hope things get better for you and again nice to have you back Mr. president =)


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey thanks for all the support guys. It's just been really hectic since I took over the vice-pres. position at my company. I would be able to get on here more often if I had a home connection. Unfortunately Comcast has seen fit to "no call, no show" me 4 times since I moved! AT&T hasn't started serving my area yet either, and I just can't do dial up :lol: 

I'll see what I can come up with on the HAS auction. We definitely need to participate. I will probably have a nice bunch of plants by then, including some HC.


----------

